# 7.5 months old can't sit unassisted. Should I worry?



## M_of_M (Jun 13, 2003)

I know that all babies are different and I am trying not to worry...but! Just recently there was a thread for 7 months old babies and I realized that most of the babies can sit on their own at that age. My ds can't do it yet. What he does is that when he is in a semi-lying position in his stroller or swing, he can push himself to a sitting position as long as he can hold on to the sides of the stroller/swing, but he really can't sit unassisted even for 3 seconds. Should I worry?

Other than that, everything else is normal in his development.


----------



## shirleybd (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi M_M,
I think it's amazing in the first place that your baby can pull himself up to a sitting position and prop himself upright. My dd is sitting but can't pull herself up to sit on her own. There is never a need to worry with matters like this, IMO. I am sure he will be sitting unassisted real soon.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

I think that the "milestone" of sitting unassisted is supposed to occur by 8 months, and if it hasn't, you might want to let the ped know. However it does seem like he is very close, if he can pull to sitting! My DD sat unassisted at 6 months but could not pull herself to sitting from a semi-reclined position until she was considerably older. She did not push to sitting from lying down until she was over 9 months old IIRC and did not crawl until almost 10 months. We asked the ped about it at her 9 month appt. and the ped was able to tell that her muscle tone was fine and reassured us that it was OK. She walked at 13 months and is now 16 months and goes very fast, climbs on everything, is quite coordinated IMO for her age!

So, he may just be a little slow to hit this milestone but it doesn't necessarily mean he will be slow to hit other ones.


----------



## Fiddlemom (Oct 22, 2003)

well....my first didn't learn to sit up until like, well, 8 or 9 months. Maybe 10. but he crawled at 6.5 months. The second one was so chubbola that he couldn't *roll over* till 8 or 9 months (but was sitting prior to that).

If you have no other red flags, I certainly wouldn't worry


----------



## kriskriskris (Aug 18, 2006)

This maybe really dumb question but what does the ped. say? I know that it is not abnormal for a 7 month old to not be sitting up yet but I know when we go for WBV the ped. always checks my DD muscle tone and stuff.

My 6 month old can sit up by herself but she is not rolling over yet... I am not worried and neither is the ped because we are all pretty sure is has something to do with weight and they way she is perportioned... and she will do it when she is ready... she is very content to lay on her back and suck her thumb!

The only reason I ask about the ped. is while I know alot of people do not do WBV and I "knew" somebody who never took her daughter in even though by 8 months she was not rolling over or sitting up... it was not a good outcome...







:

Give it a couple more months but if by 9 or 10 months he is not sitting up maybe you should seek some help. Right now I wouldn't worry, he will sit up when he is ready!


----------



## M_of_M (Jun 13, 2003)

Thank you ladies. I feel much better now. I guess I will just keep waiting for this major milestone.

*Fiddlemom*, everything else is fine with him. He's been rolling over from stomach to back and back to stomach since he was 3.5 months old.


----------



## kriskriskris (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiddlemom* 
well....my first didn't learn to sit up until like, well, 8 or 9 months. Maybe 10. but he crawled at 6.5 months. The second one was so chubbola that he couldn't *roll over* till 8 or 9 months (but was sitting prior to that).

I am glad I am not the only one who has (as you put it







) a chubbola who didnt role over until 8 or 9 months... I have a 6 month old who can sit up but doesnt roll over... we (me and the ped.) think it probably has something to do with her weight and not able to roll all the wieght over


----------



## M_of_M (Jun 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriskriskris* 
This maybe really dumb question but what does the ped. say?

We had a WBV at 6 months. At that time the ped tried to put ds in a sitting position and was unsuccessful. He did not really comment on it and just asked me questions about his overall development and I guess he was satisfied with my answers.


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M_of_M* 
We had a WBV at 6 months. At that time the ped tried to put ds in a sitting position and was unsuccessful. He did not really comment on it and just asked me questions about his overall development and I guess he was satisfied with my answers.

My dd turns 8 months tomorrow and until the past week or so, she wasn't sitting up on her own. I'd try to get her to do it but she'd just slump over. It seemed like she was able to do it overnight because one day she just could. At her 6 month wbv the doctor checked her tone (because she wasn't rolling yet either) and said it was great and that the baby just wasn't motivated to move yet. So, no worries!


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Just wanted to chime in here that my daughter who is now 14 months and walking/climbing didn't sit up unassisted until she was 8.5 months. At 8 months, I had to go to the grocery with her on an urgent errand. I put DD in the seat of the shopping cart and she just flopped over. I had to carry her the rest of the shopping trip all the while pushing the cart with my other hand. Not fun at all. I was so worried about DD's "lack of progress" re: sitting so I called our pediatrician. The ped's nurse told me it was normal for some children to take as long as 9 months to sit up unassisted. Sure enough close to 9 months my DD began sitting up on her own then she crawled a few days later and now she walks.


----------



## Hollin (Jun 26, 2005)

I wouldn't worry since ther doesn't seem to be reason to suspect an overall delay. My baby (8 months) only started sitting up recently too. But he could pull up, roll over, crawl, etc so I wasn't worried that he was slow overall. My ped said they should start sitting between 6 and 9 months so your baby still has quite some time before he reaches the limit.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

my DD didn't sit up unassisted until 8-9mo..and she started to sit up on her own at around 12mo. MY DS was an early walker at 8mo and though could sit up unsupported but never sat up on his own until around a year old (he would just pull up and walk) don't worry


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Paddy couldn't sit unassisted until 8 months, crawled at 9 months, is taking a few steps here and there at 13 months.







He's not into doing physical things







I wouldn't worry about your babe


----------

